# Patching drywall.....



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Just used some of the Sherwin Williams drywall patches (mesh tape on top of a metallic plate) did not care for them. Obviously a drywall cut out is the best way, but time consuming. Last job i did, had 8 holes to patch, very tedious. Saw a new product out available at SW, looks like a sticker made out of mettalic material. Just stick it on, cover with compound. Anyone seen this? What method do you guys recommend? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

My method for dents and holes that did not create a hollow hole through the drywall is a coat or few of mud. 
For actual holes either a hot patch or those really thin metal patch pieces with mesh tape. I do not think i have seen the ones you are asking about.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

California hot patch! :thumbsup:


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

The metallic patches still seam to leave a bit of a high spot, when i peel the paper down to make the patch flush, still doesn't seem quite right. What is a hot patch? Yes, I am talking about 2 or 3 in square holes.


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

just get something very very thin but still not delicate enough to tear and something that wont absorb moisture very thin metallic patches would be the most efficient time wise thats for sure.

only problem is your gonna have to do very wide feathers but it still takes less time then having to cut new drywall , mud and tape and definitely in the end your gonna have a hump but at least the walls repaired lol


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

hot patch btw is basically cutting a piece of drywall to fit your hole perfectly then mudding over the whole thing it can warp or get knocked out but it works for small holes yes


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

flowjo said:


> hot patch btw is basically cutting a piece of drywall to fit your hole perfectly then mudding over the whole thing it can warp or get knocked out but it works for small holes yes


no, not exactly.

Where I come from, a piece of drywall larger than the hole is cut. And then, from the back of the patch, cuts are made only through the backing and gypsum to outline the hole:










Then that excess is pulled off to leave a flap of facing that is mudded onto the perimiter of the hole:











and then the whole patch is mudded.


Usually I will screw a hunk of ply on the inside of the hole to bridge the hole and screw the patch to that ply backing; (this pix is only a facsimilie - couldn't find a good one)











Sorry, none of these pix are good. Had to use what I could find.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Yup That's how we California's do it:thumbup:


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

salestrainer said:


> Just used some of the Sherwin Williams drywall patches (mesh tape on top of a metallic plate) did not care for them. Obviously a drywall cut out is the best way, but time consuming. Last job i did, had 8 holes to patch, very tedious. Saw a new product out available at SW, looks like a sticker made out of mettalic material. Just stick it on, cover with compound. Anyone seen this? What method do you guys recommend? Thanks for the help!


I've used them, not a very professional look IMO. If the damaged area is anywhere close to the size of the mesh, you need to replace the drywall as daArch has wonderfully illustrated for us.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great How to shots,


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I do it like Bill. Those mesh things piss me off.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DAMN, if I had known this thread was being started, I would have taken extensive pix or vid of some I just did as a favor for a friend. Between her hopped-up ex and delinquent son with anger management "issues", there were a couple of fist holes I repaired on Mon & Tues.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

we that a blowout patch in this area


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks DaArch, that looks like the way to go! I am looking forward to my next patch job,lol! That being said you think some mfg would come up with a quicker fix.


----------



## Ardee (Jun 9, 2008)

I use expandable foam in the hole and mud over. The foam expands and sticks to the back of the existing drywall. The foam takes a few seconds to expand leaving your down time to how long your mud takes to dry. Foam is a little expensive and takes a little practise but it's quick once mastered. No making hot patches, no carrying around drywall, tape, mesh etc. even though I have a supply on hand just in case.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

Ardee said:


> I use expandable foam in the hole and mud over. The foam expands and sticks to the back of the existing drywall. The foam takes a few seconds to expand leaving your down time to how long your mud takes to dry. Foam is a little expensive and takes a little practise but it's quick once mastered. No making hot patches, no carrying around drywall, tape, mesh etc. even though I have a supply on hand just in case.


Huh,

I just used some spray foam on a floor repair where the old steam radiator fittings were cut out. I don't trust that stuff. Let it set up for an hour before cutting it back and applying flooring putty. The foam was still off gasing through the flooring putty on top. Bubbles were blowing right through it! 

It turned out ok but I don't know what would happen if you put drywall mud on it. If you're going to wait a day for the foam to set up and come and go working on the job you may as well do it right and do a full drywall patch. It really isn't anymore trouble to cut from stud to stud. In fact it's alot easier to fasten and to finish.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

i like what metro said
sometimes the wheel doesnt need to be reinvented
do it properly and move on-always the best policy for me


----------



## Ardee (Jun 9, 2008)

I've never had a problem with over expanding and never had to wait an hour. If you need to put in a 16 inch chunk of drywall (stud to stud) and what ever height do you charge your customer for a whole sheet and what do you do with the rest? I use to do the stud to stud thing but those dang but joints took to much feathering. I also got tired of complaints for mess from cutting drywall on the customer's kitcen table, living room floor or even there lawn.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Ardee said:


> I've never had a problem with over expanding and never had to wait an hour. If you need to put in a 16 inch chunk of drywall (stud to stud) and what ever height do you charge your customer for a whole sheet and what do you do with the rest? I use to do the stud to stud thing but those dang but joints took to much feathering. I also got tired of complaints for mess from cutting drywall on the customer's kitcen table, living room floor or even there lawn.



Use a drop fold it up dump it elsewhere. Get a shop vac sander attachment....problem solved. I usually pick up a few rock scraps on NC's what I charge for a free piece of rock just depends on my mood. It boils down to do it right collect and go home, or take a short cut and then come back and do it right for free. 

When repairing rock I have found it best to have atleast 2 jobs scheduled that day so I can be making money else where why its drying.


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## Ardee (Jun 9, 2008)

WAGGZ said:


> Use a drop fold it up dump it elsewhere. Get a shop vac sander attachment....problem solved. I usually pick up a few rock scraps on NC's what I charge for a free piece of rock just depends on my mood. It boils down to do it right collect and go home, or take a short cut and then come back and do it right for free.
> 
> When repairing rock I have found it best to have atleast 2 jobs scheduled that day so I can be making money else where why its drying.


 
I have a ton of shop vacs, dustless sanders, dustless mud,drop sheets, and all that good stuff and I even wet sand often. It all works well on the ceings and walls. But... cutting and hacking drywall in my customer's home is always a last choice - just to messy. It gets tracked everywhere. Even hotpatches are premade in my shop- usually the size to fit door knob holes and carried with me. And to dump your garbage elsewhere- well whats your address


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

man after reading all these posts no way am I going to say that i find the mesh patch to be alright.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

I ran my first two california hot patches today. Perfect for this apartment complex I'm working in. Took a little mud on my finger and rubbed it on the inside edges of the hole, thinking it might give it a little extra hold. Floated it out and then with a can of orange peel spray texture, dialed down to fine, sprayed it from 4 feet away matching the roller texture nicely. Thanks ProWallGuy and Bill.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Your first time? Bunch of drywall amateurs on this site, jeez.:jester:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

caulktheline said:


> I ran my first two california hot patches today. Perfect for this apartment complex I'm working in. Took a little mud on my finger and rubbed it on the inside edges of the hole, thinking it might give it a little extra hold. Floated it out and then with a can of orange peel spray texture, dialed down to fine, sprayed it from 4 feet away matching the roller texture nicely. Thanks ProWallGuy and Bill.


 Sure it wasnt left over caulk that was on you finger?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm glad I logged on tonight...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Hope Salestrainer's other endeavors were successful.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Hot patches have there place . They tend to stick out more then doing right . They usually require an extra float . If its bigger than a cigarette box No way .


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Hot patches have there place . They tend to stick out more then doing right . They usually require an extra float . If its bigger than a cigarette box No way .


I disagree with them sticking out more and requiring extra work. I did these in one run, applied and floated at the same time. 
Definitely agree with not doing it for bigger than a gang box though.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I gotta get me some of those clips discussed in another thread.

BTW, Josh, nice touch adding the necro post pic to your own post, classy :thumbup:

and saves me the trouble


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

daArch said:


> I gotta get me some of those clips discussed in another thread.
> 
> BTW, Josh, nice touch adding the necro post pic to your own post, classy :thumbup:
> 
> and saves me the trouble


How about just getting a box of these :whistling2:


----------

